# Eye infection wont clear up :(



## lindsay and diesel (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello,

I hope you can help my Douge Diesel had been given Fucithalmic vet eye drops for his eye infection, he has been on the drops now twice a day for five weeks and it has not cleared up at all  

my vets said she will not prescribe any other drops as if the Fucithalmic drops dont clear it up then nothing will!!!!! 

She is also putting me in touch with a eye vet, the consultation is £170.00 for them just to look at him  I am happy for him to see the eye vet but surely she should maybe try a different eye cream before I have to shell out all that money.


Has anyone else had a simular situation or does anyone know of any other eye drops that may work on him? I thinks its defo worth a look at another treatment for him 

Thankyou for your help x x


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Rather than asking advice on the internet, I'd get a second opinion from another veterinary practice. Go and have a consultation and explain everything to them - take any notes and medication with you. Then you can ask their opinion regarding whether you should try switching drops or should be getting in touch with a specialist. 

Different vets rely on different drugs, so perhaps they can recommend something better than what you've got. 

Good luck xx


----------



## lindsay and diesel (Jan 19, 2012)

hello - thats good advice, many Thanks -


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lindsay and diesel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope you can help my Douge Diesel had been given Fucithalmic vet eye drops for his eye infection, he has been on the drops now twice a day for five weeks and it has not cleared up at all
> 
> ...


Has she put dye in the eye to see if she can see any injury or ulceration to eye? She should have done really? Has she done any swabs to see if there is a specific bacterial infection there, certain bacteria need certain specific antibiotics, often antibiotic ointment is better then the drops as they stay in the eye longer then drops and work for longer.

Has she done a Schimer test, its a test that takes a few minutes in the surgery and tests for dry eye (not enough tear production) its two little strips of paper marked with a guage and its placed in the eye for a minute or so, at the end of which the guage is looked at and if it doesnt reach a certain level then the eyes are not producing enough tears. Eyes that do not produce enough tears to flush the eye and are dry, are prone to irration and infections and need artificial tears put in or there is also something called optimmune that encourages they eye to produce more tears.

Dougue de Bordeaux can also suffer from Ectropian and Entropian which can cause conjunctivitis and infections. Ectropian means that the edges of the eyelids roll outwards interfering with the tear ducts seen usually on the lower lid.

Entropian is the opposite the eyelids roll inwards causing the eyelashes to irritate the eye and make them prone to infection.

In my experiances GP vets are not always the best people to deal with eye problems apart from straightforward infection, and it may well be his best bet to go to an eye specialist. If he does have ectropian or entropian he is maybe likely to need specialist treatment.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

I would honestly say that going to an ophthalmic vet is really worth it. My 5 month old pup ended up having a conjunctival graft which saved his eye and sight by the service we got by being referred. this came about by a scratch on the eye and antibiotics not working. Happy to recommend if you are interested.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

When my dog had what they thought was an infection I think they gave the same treatment, but when it didn't clear and she had to have a small op the vet gave her some antibiotic drops and said these were very strong and should help. They were called ciloxan and were great.

I have also seen the eye specialist for another reason and I can't remember the initial consultation being so expensive but where you live seems to determine prices. I do think it is the way to go though because they are the experts in this field. I went to one in the Runcorn and was very impressed by him, and his interaction with his patients.


----------



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

I personally would seek further advice from a different vet. I would not like an eye infection to last that long with antibiotics. I was at the vet only yesterday for an eye infection. I received some drops that contain anti inflammatory's in and my dogs eye is brighter and less swollen with in 24 hours, they are called maxitrol. A dog before mine had left a "small eye infection" for four weeks after another had told her to use drops that were doing nothing. She came to my vet and it turned out to be a cyst that was about to burst in her dogs eye! Different vets rely on different medicines so it really is worth just getting the opinion of someone else first. I do understand that eyes can go wrong rather quickly but I am still surprised that they haven't tried something else before referring you elsewhere. It'd be like going to the doctor and they send you for an operation because Calpol didn't treat you (an extreme comparison I know but you catch my drift..). Good luck and hopefully Diesels eye is lots better very soon. X


----------



## Engrose (Aug 29, 2011)

I have just been given Maxitrol for my Shorkies Conjunctivitis but on the vets printed label it says to apply 1 drop every 8-12 hours. Is this correct? I would have thought at least 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

This is an old thread, I would probably start a new one


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Engrose said:


> I have just been given Maxitrol for my Shorkies Conjunctivitis but on the vets printed label it says to apply 1 drop every 8-12 hours. Is this correct? I would have thought at least 2-3 times a day.


You should do exactly as your Vet has advised.

He is the expert.


----------



## sharonlouise100 (Apr 20, 2018)

It's not dry eye is it , my poodle started the same with an eye infection the vet thought in both eyes after a few visits it was found out to be hey eye and no on optamune daily and eye gels


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Are you sure the problem isn't a corneal ulcer?

If I remember correctly, Fucethalmic is not an antibiotic ointment, more like an anti-inflammatory, so would be an odd prescription for an infection.

It is normally prescribed for ulcers though.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Engrose said:


> I have just been given Maxitrol for my Shorkies Conjunctivitis but on the vets printed label it says to apply 1 drop every 8-12 hours. Is this correct? I would have thought at least 2-3 times a day.


Every 8 to 12 hours IS 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Rafa said:


> Are you sure the problem isn't a corneal ulcer?
> 
> If I remember correctly, Fucethalmic is not an antibiotic ointment, more like an anti-inflammatory, so would be an odd prescription for an infection.
> 
> It is normally prescribed for ulcers though.


I think it is used for infections.


----------

